# smtp depuis l'étranger



## gida (12 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous

Me voila en Espagne pour le boulot, et, je ne peux envoyer mes mails depuis mail.
Le smtp de free ne veut rien savoir depuis l'espagne.
J'ai donc essayer de le changer par celui de mon fournisseur d'acces d'ici (smtp.telefonica.es)
mais sans succes.

Vous auriez des solutions car le webmail, c'est bien gentil mais pas tres souple!
Aussi, je crois avoir deja lu qu'il était possible de se creer un smtp utilisable de n'importe où...

merci de vos commantaires et solutions

hasta+
Gildas


----------



## Zyrol (12 Septembre 2006)

Une fois connecté au réseau, ce logiciel te permet de connaitre le nom exact du serveur smtp utilisé : 

wifismtp

tiens nous au courant


----------



## gida (12 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour ce petit freeware
Mais voici ce qu'il me dit :


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2006)

hola 
d&#233;j&#224; tu commences mal!
t'as pas le bon smtp


les r&#233;glages ne sont pas les m&#234;me que free
essaye ca:
serveur: smtp.telefonica.*net*

et eventuellement :
Autentificacion: tu nombre de usuario y contrase&#241;a ( euh pardon , ton nom et log)
--
cecidit le serveur smtp de  telefonica est parfois assez foireux


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2006)

je reposte plutot qu'editer ca car tu es reparti

je parle evidemment du  nom et log de l'ABONN&#201; telefonica

Et je viens de lire sur un forum Mac espagnol qu'apparement telefonica n'aime pas faire transiter les mails venant d'autres adresses que les siennes ( lutte anti spam parait il)
ceci expliquerait cela
---
Sinon je te signale que tu as postfix int&#233;gr&#233; dans ton OS qui te permet d'avoir ton propre smtp
( soit tu le regles &#224; la main , soit tu passes par un logiciel externe)
http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=323

si tu restes longtemps en espagne , envisages de passer par  un compte email INDEPENDANT du smtp du FAI sur ta messagerie DD
gmail par exemple
les mails sont recus et envoy&#233;s ind&#233;pendement du FAI utilis&#233;


----------

